# Right computer speaker not working



## hobbaloo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a pair of speakers hooked up to my computer via a 3.5mm audio jack. The left one is connected to the right through a pair of wires which lead into positive and negative terminals (is that what they're called? The little black and red lever things which you slot the wires into) in the back of the right speaker. When we got the speakers the ends of the wires were in poor condition - they were all messed up and some of the wire ends were too short to go into the little hook things. They worked fine for a long time after that. I don't know why the right one stopped working, but I thought it might be because of the wires, so I stripped off a new section of the wire and put them into the terminals, but the right speaker continues not to work. I tried switching them around, to see if I got the positive and negative wires messed up, but neither combination works. The speaker makes its normal humming noise, but no sound from the computer will play out of it. I'm pretty sure it's not a software related issue, as the speaker balance is unchanged in the master audio control. Anyone know what the issue might be?


----------

